# i'm changing my surname by deed poll



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

to wayward.

how the fuck is it beyond tutors and the like to get past getting _everyone_ to do _everything_ in alphabetical order?

the williamses _consistently_ get an extra 2 days to work on their stuff than i do


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 12, 2012)

I am a W


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> to wayward.
> 
> how the fuck is it beyond tutors and the like to get past getting _everyone_ to do _everything_ in alphabetical order?
> 
> the williamses _consistently_ get an extra 2 days to work on their stuff than i do


 


I'd change it to Zuckerman or Zyman


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 12, 2012)

they don't really because you are free to start the next bit 2 days before them.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

it's fucking shit to have to do _everything_ first. that's the only reason i didn't want my girls taking my surname.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I am a W


 
Probably a Williams or Walsh


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> they don't really because you are free to start the next bit 2 days before them.


 
no i'm not: it only applies to deadlines, not when we're told about new stuff.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

why not just do it in reverse _occasionally_?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably a Williams or Walsh


 
You'd never get it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> You'd never get it


 
It's alright.  I have it now.  Just checked my emails


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

mr b is trying to tempt me into marriage with the promise of a double-barrelled surname (his first obvs ) and a northern lights honeymoon


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> why not just do it in reverse _occasionally_?


 
Why don't you suggest his to them?

Or, just point out that everyone should start and handin at the same time.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 12, 2012)

Stuck in the middle, me


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 12, 2012)

So you'll be "Wayward Wayward", instead of "Wayward Bob"?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's alright. I have it now. Just checked my emails


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Stuck in the middle, me


 
never first, never last: jammy fucker


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

vivienne wayward has a ring to it, dontcha think?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> mr b is trying to tempt me into marriage with the promise of a double-barrelled surname (his first obvs ) and a northern lights honeymoon



I reckon I'd agree to just about anything for a chance to see the northern lights properly.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah but getting married?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 12, 2012)

Anything short of supporting the soon to be deceased other team in my city


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 12, 2012)

Surely if it's a college deadline, absolutely everybody should get the exact same number of days / weeks to do the work.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> yeah but getting married?


Forced marriage is going to be made illegal and those party to this will be  pursued and  treated to the full force (sic) of the law.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Forced marriage is going to be made illegal and those party to this will be pursued and treated to the full force (sic) of the law.


doesn't sound like much of a party to me. still, i suppose it still ends in the kitchen, like so many parties do.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> yeah but getting married?


 
That's a point I will soon be a middler


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> That's a point I will soon be a middler


a betty middler


----------



## yardbird (Jun 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> doesn't sound like much of a party to me. still, i suppose it still ends in the kitchen, like so many parties do.


I used to pull in the kitchen at parties


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

the kitchen is the *only* place to pull  that, or the stairs  or the garden  or the bus stop


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Surely if it's a college deadline, absolutely everybody should get the exact same number of days / weeks to do the work.


 
you'd have thought so, eh? apparently the thought hasn't occurred to them


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> you'd have thought so, eh? apparently the thought hasn't occurred to them


you're going about this the wrong way.

the right way would be to get everyone else to change their names to aaron or abel or whatnot.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you're going about this the wrong way.
> 
> the right way would be to get everyone else to change their names to aaron or abel or whatnot.


 
some kind of cult?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> you'd have thought so, eh? apparently the thought hasn't occurred to them


 
That's ridiculous. Can't you make a complaint or something, that's really unfair.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> the kitchen is the *only* place to pull  that, or the stairs  or the garden  or the bus stop


Oh yes, all of the above plus in the queue for the loo


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> some kind of *cult*?


your 'n' key seems to be on the blink.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'd change it to Zuckerman or Zyman


 
Or, even better, to bob Zimmerman.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 13, 2012)

just not Aaron A Aardvark - that didnt end well*


*shows age and level of geekness


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 13, 2012)

*looks smug at being at the end of the alphabet*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 13, 2012)

mentalchik said:


> *looks smug at being at the end of the alphabet*


 
Shut it, Zyblonskiwycz!!


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 13, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Anything short of supporting the soon to be deceased other team in my city


 
in that case marry me  you're even further down the alphabet than mr b


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 13, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> mr b is trying to tempt me into marriage with the promise of a double-barrelled surname (his first obvs ) and a *northern lights* honeymoon


Good weed tbf. He sounds like a keeper


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 13, 2012)

i'm holding out for a menage a trois


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 13, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> in that case marry me  you're even further down the alphabet than mr b


 
Do I still get the northern lights honeymoon?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 13, 2012)

um i dunno can you afford it?  i have some scholarship left


----------



## Epona (Jun 14, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I reckon I'd agree to just about anything for a chance to see the northern lights properly.


 
Too fucking right!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 14, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> You'd never get it


 
Winkler


----------

